# Anyone comments on this helmet ?



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:eeps:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I think a purple lining would be more appropriate


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

The RING! :yikes: 

He is going to the Ring! :jawdrop: 

The Ring?

Is the PURPLE car is going to the RING?

:eeps: 


-


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

If it's for anything other than autocross, I say it's a good way to get your face rearranged.

Seriously, if you are doing DE or racing, don't consider _anything_ but a full-face helmet.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes, the Ring and Spa-Francorchamps for BMW days :eeps:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, the Ring and Spa-Francorchamps for BMW days :eeps:


 :jawdrop:

*"Is there any other way ... he is just a boy ..."*

(Cough) Do you need an in-car MiniDV cameraman? 

:eeps:

-


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> (Cough) Do you need an in-car MiniDV cameraman?
> 
> :eeps:
> 
> -


Yes !


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> The RING! :yikes:
> 
> He is going to the Ring! :jawdrop:
> 
> ...


 He'll be passed by grandmas driving in Trabis. :neener:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Geo31 said:


> If it's for anything other than autocross, I say it's a good way to get your face rearranged.
> 
> Seriously, if you are doing DE or racing, don't consider _anything_ but a full-face helmet.


Hmm, thanks.

I found a good deal on this helmet though. However, it's not SA2000.

Hmmpfff.....


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Geo31 said:


> Seriously, if you are doing DE or racing, don't consider _anything_ but a full-face helmet.


I agree with George here. Go full face. :thumbup:

SA2000 will likely allow you to use the helmet for more events, assuming things are the same over there as here- M helmets cannot be used at BMW driver schools.

Have fun.


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, thanks.
> 
> I found a good deal on this helmet though. However, it's not SA2000.
> 
> Hmmpfff.....


Hmmpfff is right. Don't waste your money.

Tell me... why are you even buying a helmet? Be honest.

Before you buy this helmet you should look at some of the crash test videos. If it doesn't change your mind then I'm just speechless.

Awesome tracks.


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Agreed with George...why buy a helmet that only protects half your head? Not only that, but it fails to provide any protection for the part of your head most likely to get hit in a basic frontal impact.

The reason you can get a good deal on it is because you would only be buying half a helmet. 

You wouldn't wear this would you?


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, thanks.
> 
> I found a good deal on this helmet though. However, it's not SA2000.
> 
> Hmmpfff.....


Don't forget the old saying: A cheap helmet for a cheap head. So, how much is your head worth? 

Besides, you'll probably have it for 4 or 5 years, so the cost per year won't be that bad. Full face, SA2000, and a quality company are the only way to go.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, you guys have convinced me. I'm going with a full face helmet 

I've sent Schuberth an email to send me quote for this one :

Going rate is about $550.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

We don't really have much in the way of Schuberth on this side of the pond, but from what I hear from the few that have seen them is they're really nice. I have an Arai, and it's my favorite so far after having Bell's and Simpson's.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

racerdave said:


> We don't really have much in the way of Schuberth on this side of the pond, but from what I hear from the few that have seen them is they're really nice. I have an Arai, and it's my favorite so far after having Bell's and Simpson's.


Schuberth has top notch quality. They made a high tech helmet for Michael Schumacher. I have checked Bell's site, but they don't have a dealer here.

I've also found G-Force Pro Force 1 here, costs a little under than the Schuberth.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Admit it, Alex--the main reason why you got the Schuberth is because Mikey wears one (and considered the Bell because that's what he wore before) :stickpoke


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

elbert said:


> Admit it, Alex--the main reason why you got the Schuberth is because Mikey wears one (and considered the Bell because that's what he wore before) :stickpoke


Yes, best driver's wearing the best helmet :neener:


----------



## JonW (Jan 6, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> OK, you guys have convinced me. I'm going with a full face helmet
> 
> I've sent Schuberth an email to send me quote for this one :
> 
> Going rate is about $550.


I don't know a thing about Schuberth- I've got a Bieffe Predator that I like a lot. But at least for the Bieffe helmets, the extra aerodynamic thingies on the back of the helmet, like that one in your picture, often add to the cost, but not the safety. And you're not in an open car. So if there is a comparable helmet but rounder, it could be a little cheaper.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

JonW said:


> I don't know a thing about Schuberth- I've got a Bieffe Predator that I like a lot. But at least for the Bieffe helmets, the extra aerodynamic thingies on the back of the helmet, like that one in your picture, often add to the cost, but not the safety. And you're not in an open car. So if there is a comparable helmet but rounder, it could be a little cheaper.


All, the Schuberth models have those aero thingies on the back.

During my net search, I've found the G-Force Pro Force 1. Anyone heard of them ? :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Hmm, thanks.
> 
> I found a good deal on this helmet though. However, it's not SA2000.
> 
> Hmmpfff.....


 What's more important, a little bit of money saved or your head?  Seriously, all joking aside, get a full-face helmet.


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> During my net search, I've found the G-Force Pro Force 1. Anyone heard of them ? :dunno:


Oh yes. The helmet in my avatar is a G-Force Pro Force AIR.

As a bit of background, the helmets I have owned are:

Bell Tourstar II (saved my life in a karting accident)
Simpson SX II
Bell Sport II (two of them)
G-Force Pro Force AIR

Of all of them I can honestly say the G-Force is far and away the highest quality and I will definitely buy another one when the time comes.

The G-Force helmets are a bargain priced helmet here in the states. As such, many suspect them of being low quality. I must confess that I did as well until I saw them in person. I have always been a fan of Bell helmets. They were the clear leader in the industry when I was first interested in racing, some 35 years ago. I must say that I would take my G-Force helmet any day of the week and twice on Sundays over my Bell helmets and especially over my Simpson (I'll _never_ own another one).

One nice thing about the G-Force SA rated helmets is they are all Kevlar/Fiberglass. Much lighter than my old Bell helmets. It's even more noticeable when they are on your head.

I would say they are definitely worth looking at.


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's a little larger photo:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

'Round here, you only need an SA helmet for road racing. Since I only do schools, track days and autocross, I went M2000. I mean, nothing else I'm wearing is fireproof, so a fireproof helmet lining isn't going to do me much good (I do have a fire extinguisher lashed right behind my head).

I agree with full-face. Especially if you ever drive in or ride in a convertible - I've gotten rocks chucked at my face in various situations. At speed, even a bug in the face would hurt.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> 'Round here, you only need an SA helmet for road racing. Since I only do schools, track days and autocross, I went M2000. I mean, nothing else I'm wearing is fireproof, so a fireproof helmet lining isn't going to do me much good (I do have a fire extinguisher lashed right behind my head).


I can't recall the exact details at the moment, but fire retardency isn't the only thing that distinguishes M and SA helmets... possibly something to do with the testing they do and number of certain types impacts it can take perhaps? anyone remember? :dunno:


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I can't recall the exact details at the moment, but fire retardency isn't the only thing that distinguishes M and SA helmets... possibly something to do with the testing they do and number of certain types impacts it can take perhaps? anyone remember? :dunno:


The differences are on the Snell Memorial Foundation site: http://www.smf.org

Basically, besides the fire resistant liner, the SA is allowed a narrower eye port, and it is subjected to an extra anvil impact in testing.


----------



## Geo31 (Aug 2, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> I agree with full-face. Especially if you ever drive in or ride in a convertible - I've gotten rocks chucked at my face in various situations. At speed, even a bug in the face would hurt.


Not just convertibles and open wheel cars. I was seriously considering one of the hybrids - full-face but no face shield. Then I heard of a lot of incidents with foreign objects hitting people in a closed car. One friend had his shield up and nearly lost his sight.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

doeboy said:


> I can't recall the exact details at the moment, but fire retardency isn't the only thing that distinguishes M and SA helmets... possibly something to do with the testing they do and number of certain types impacts it can take perhaps? anyone remember? :dunno:


Yes, there is an extra test done to see how the helmet will hold up to multiple impacts with a smaller, hard object like a roll bar. Many M helmets would probably pass this test, but they're not checked for it.


----------

